# Collars?



## MoonRatZee (May 1, 2011)

I was shopping around and came across a ferret collar (which I'm sure could be used for rats.) Anyone ever tried this?


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Disaster waiting to happen. Firs off a rat would get it off in 10 seconds if it was too loose, and in order to make it tight enough so they could not get it off it was basically be choking them.
Not to mention is somehow you DID get it on them, I would give it a week before they hung themselves with it.

Bad. idea.


----------



## MoonRatZee (May 1, 2011)

****, that does sound pretty bad. lol Wouldn't it do the same for ferrets, then?


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Most likely. It sounds like a massive gimmick to me


----------



## HuncaMunca (Dec 29, 2010)

I couldn't imagine a rat or any small animal wearing a collar for any extended periord of time without going crazy/hurting themselves. Though I did have a rat that would wear a little cape while he was out playing. It was just a simple band of spandex attached to a peice of fabric with some sequins and stuff on it. Bandit was the only rat I had that would wear it. He was always supervised and it could come of very easily if he didn't want to wear it.
I would be very careful putting any sort of dress up things on your rats. Some may tolerate them, most probably won't. And always do it when they're supervised and not for too long. Bandit was probaly one of those rarities that would just ignore it. So just be careful of anything you put on them, and if they don't want to wear something don't force them.


----------



## Tink_JCF (Mar 31, 2011)

I have a ferret and we have had other ferrets too. We used to use collars but yea, they just get them off. The only kind of thing that is useful with small animals is a leash harness. Collars have no absolute value.


----------



## MoonRatZee (May 1, 2011)

Oh, I doubt I would ever put clothes on them or anything - I think it's kind of cruel for people to do it to dogs. But, I just thought the collar was a cute idea - especially as a thank you present to my sister for her ferret. lol Thanks for the advice though, guys.


----------



## Tootz (May 7, 2011)

As horrible as the e-collars look and sound, they work wonders. My oldest girl Thelma (2.5 years) had 2 tumours removed last thursday, within 2 hours of waking up after the operation she had pulled all of her stitches out so had to be stitched back up again. When I collected her thursday evening, the vet insisted I kept this collar on her otherwise she would be at her stitches again. I was awake with her all night and bless her, she didnt like it and by the looks of it - she didnt sleep that night. Friday morning I was so upset for her, that I took the collar off hoping after a night she wouldve left her stitches alone....bad idea!

By Friday lunch time, she had opened up 1 of her surgery sites almost completely and was starting on the second. It was back to the vets for ANOTHER stitch up. This time I kept the collar on her, now monday evening - she has got used to it and snuggles up and goes to sleep ok. It does get in the way for her but help her feed and make sure she's well cleaned. Thanks to this collar, although it does seem cruel, has prevented her from going back to the vets for a third time and her incisions are healing very nicely now. 

She is back to the vets tomorrow for a check up when hopefully the collar can be removed. If your rat has to wear a collar, then make sure it's absolutely necessary, otherwise I wouldnt have bothered with Thelma.


----------



## Tootz (May 7, 2011)

Sorry totally misunderstood the thread, thought you were talking about the elizabethan collars - not an actual 'clothing' collar 

I still wouldnt put a collar on a rat though, again unless you have to for medical reasons! It may restrict them from cleaning themselves, or they coulg get front legs caught in it?


----------



## HowlsOfAngels (Apr 9, 2011)

I owned 3 ferrets for several years and all of them did quite well on leash, but I always used a figure-h harness. I only ever used their collars for photos any more than a few minutes with them on and their patience was back down to zero. 

I would think that rats would have the same lowered tolerance toward collars. You'd have more luck with a harness, but NEVER use this one: http://www.pettravelcenter.com/products/detail/568/37 
I had one of my ferrets get injured very quickly in it because of the way it tightens. I've also found that the 'super pet comfort harness' is of relatively poor quality (too easy to chew and just generally week.

Oh, the fun I had with my little slinkies.


----------



## halfmoon (Mar 29, 2010)

HowlsOfAngels said:


> I would think that rats would have the same lowered tolerance toward collars. You'd have more luck with a harness, but NEVER use this one: http://www.pettravelcenter.com/products/detail/568/37
> I had one of my ferrets get injured very quickly in it because of the way it tightens. I've also found that the 'super pet comfort harness' is of relatively poor quality (too easy to chew and just generally week.


I have used the ferret harness successfully. They market the same product as a ferret, rabbit, and iguana harness. It's just a piece of string with a hook and a plastic piece. The locking mechanism doesn't stay locked very well, but if you use a piece of masking tape it will hold it in place and it will not loosen or tighten on its own. It's the ONLY harness I have that won't choke them, but they still can't get out of it.

The "super pet comfort harness" is a joke. I don't even know how they got the rat in the picture to wear it, because my rat that is practically comatose he's so laid back won't even let me put him in it. It's too stiff, and way to big to put a rat in. It leaves little room for movement and it seems like it would flatten their backs out in an uncomfortable way.


----------



## toyxxhearts (Mar 1, 2011)

HowlsOfAngels said:


> I would think that rats would have the same lowered tolerance toward collars. You'd have more luck with a harness, but NEVER use this one: http://www.pettravelcenter.com/products/detail/568/37
> I had one of my ferrets get injured very quickly in it because of the way it tightens. I've also found that the 'super pet comfort harness' is of relatively poor quality (too easy to chew and just generally week.


I had problems with one of those as well


----------

